
Bend-gate: Apple iPhone 6 Plus found bending in pants pockets - yitchelle
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/mobiles/bendgate-apple-iphone-6-plus-found-bending-in-pants-pockets-20140924-10l5qm.html
======
allegory
That is just shit and there is no excuse for it. I'm sure Apple marketing will
spin it like they did with the "you're holding it wrong" scandal.

~~~
tibbydude
Gruber

"If you feel pressure like this on your iPhone 6 in your pocket, you need
looser pants."

